# Panel schedule



## HORNDESIGNS (Dec 28, 2011)

I am in need of a simple residential electrical panel schedule for my submittal to the city. Anyone have a pdf of it or where i can get it without it costing an aram and a leg


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There is a member at MH who put one up for free. I got it so it is safe to download. *Click Here*


----------

